# I need to find help but don't know where to start



## namelessinsd

My Husband and I have been married 15 years. We have a solid marriage. We rarely argue, we enjoy spending time together and we have sex on a regular basis. I have a hard time expressing affection (hugging, kissing, cuddling, holding hands). It makes me feel uncomfortable (my childhood baggage). My husband has always accepted that it is "just the way I am". He loves me but I know it makes him unhappy. I don't want to be that way any more. He doesn't want me to be that way anymore. We talked about it and we want to see a councilor or a therapist. What kind do we need? Is there difference between a therapist and a councilor?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Even though it's not about sex, I would think a sex therapist would be able to help the most since it's about intimacy. Or perhaps a couple's retreat?


----------

